# Equal Access to Pulic Lands



## NDeaglei (Oct 30, 2010)

New subject to debate here:

I find that some roads which have been histroically used to access Public Land in the Badlands are closed or being preposed to be closed. Being a recently disabled ,I find that the rules by which the Forest Service operates is less then friendly to most hunters and out right discrimination against those who can't physically "hike" like they could pre-injury. I believe All Taxpayers should have a Right to access Public Lands not just the healthy taxpayers. If "we" as Hunters fight for the Access to OUR land, all will benefit. Seeing all the traffic jams with people parking along county roads because they are unable to "spreadout" along roads which have been in use by the public since the thrities, forties. and fifties
By closing these areas off some of the anti-hunting groups "hope" to create wilderness status to land which was ALL homesteaded before the Dirty Thirties. 
I support the idea of the Grasslands, but I oppose the closing of Public Land off from all of us those who own it. Time to reverse the trend! Let's start here and become a model for other states to have a say in how our Public Lands under Federal "Control" are used. We the People own these lands. Not the guy sitting behind a desk in DC.
Think about the Big Picture, the closing of roads into these areas will slowly straggle hunting. 
Now with some new Blood in office for us in Washington its time to put pressure towards keeping Access to the Public Lands open.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

My take, I understand that the land is open to the public but it is enforced by the forest service, they acquired this land for us with our taxmoney and such but whose name is on it. Is each one of our names on it, no it is the forest service, sure there name is on the titles and whatever other landowner records, so why can't and shouldn't they close these roads? It is there right as technically being the land owner to close the roads, if we want property owners right to be involved in everything. If roads should be open since we own it, why don't we the public have the ability to bait on it.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

NDeaglei said:


> New subject to debate here:
> 
> I find that some roads which have been histroically used to access Public Land in the Badlands are closed or being preposed to be closed. Being a recently disabled ,I find that the rules by which the Forest Service operates is less then friendly to most hunters and out right discrimination against those who can't physically "hike" like they could pre-injury. I believe All Taxpayers should have a Right to access Public Lands not just the healthy taxpayers. If "we" as Hunters fight for the Access to OUR land, all will benefit. Seeing all the traffic jams with people parking along county roads because they are unable to "spreadout" along roads which have been in use by the public since the thrities, forties. and fifties
> By closing these areas off some of the anti-hunting groups "hope" to create wilderness status to land which was ALL homesteaded before the Dirty Thirties.
> ...


"We outfit on well over 12,000 acres of private land, most of which has been for the most part closed to rifle hunting since 1992. We take pride in managing the deer herd in order to grow trophy bucks."

Gosh, it looks like you should have plenty of private land to go wherever you would like.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plenty of new rig roads to road hunt from.

I for one am seeing LESS "pristine" blocks of grasslands that do NOT have a damn road going into them. Those old blocks that were 15+ square miles in size with no roads are fast diminishing.


----------

